# My Albino Tiger Oscar



## Biohazard (Apr 5, 2003)

*Heres a Picture of Albino Tiger Oscar... the most social fish I have... and the best looking







*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I had one that looked like that and Kevin's piranhas ate him.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!! I've had Oscars before, never an Albino one, but always wanted a mixed tank of different Oscars.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice one, i have 2 regular Tiger Oscars too!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice oscar..still looks like a baby.had a albino once called him cheeto


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cheeto is a tight name lol, but I don't think he is a baby more of a juvenile babies are pretty small and not as big but I could be wrong.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice looking Oscar.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice Albino O.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Cool, another fan of the cichlids, gotta love it... nice albino :smile:


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

that oscar is p.i.m.p.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

sweet ass oscar no he is not a baby he looks plenty big enough to be eating feeders


----------



## shiznick (Mar 31, 2003)

I just bought a 3.5" albino today. Are they hard??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Are they hard, what do you mean by this to take care of?? No they just eat a lot and crave a lot of space.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

shiznick said:


> I just bought a 3.5" albino today. Are they hard??


 they get big, and eat any other fish that it can fit in its mouth.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Albino Tiger Oscars are my favorite color of Oscar, although some people refer to them as unnatural. It bugs me, they are 100% natural. Albinism is a genetic gene that gets passes along naturally in the wild. So, why do people call them unnatural?
~Taylor~


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Albino Oscars are one of my Fav. Cichlids, and that First Image Explains why. Good Stuff


----------

